# feminine charms



## i has maked misteak?

Hello Latin-lovers.
I'm looking for a two-word term in Latin which means 'feminine charms' or 'the art of female beauty' or similar.  It's to go into an English sentence like this:

_... her figure was good, though an eye highly trained in ______ _______ might have surmised that one day in a distant best-uncontemplated future her robustness would without doubt increase into stoutness ..._

Actually it doesn't have to be two words only.  If you could work the word _ars_ into it that would be even better, along the lines of _ars poetica_.  Any ideas?

Thankyou.


----------



## Lamb67

Suggest Venus as a symbol for you want, thus ars Veni, art of Venus.' Eternal Beauty', the searched result:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1113650&highlight=venus


----------



## i has maked misteak?

Thankyou, Lamb.

I can see I'm going to have to learn to ask better questions.  I do like _ars Veni_ but was really hoping for something which would be recognized by English speakers who have never learnt any Latin ... _ars pulcritude feminae_* or something like that.  Any ideas?

*Apologies for this: it's nearly 30 years since I studied Latin so this is just a guess in the dark.


----------



## Joca

Perhaps you could say: regula pulchritudinis feminae/feminarum.

It means "the rules/patterns/models of a woman's/women's beauty".


----------



## Cagey

I wonder whether what you mean is the "ways" of beauty, that is, the pattern physical beauty follows.  If so, you could use _viae_; I think it would be recognizable to most readers.  

So: _viae pulchritudinis_.  You could use it with _feminae _(=feminine beauty) or _feminarum _ (=the beauty of women) as Joca suggests.  Or you could use it by itself; context makes it clear the particular sort of beauty you have in mind. 

The problem with _ars/ artis_ in this context is that it means "technique/ skill", which I don't think is what you mean.


----------



## i has maked misteak?

Sincere thanks for *all* your answers, and I apologize for taking so long to reply!
I've decided - after all that - to use French on this occasion: _la beauté féminine_


----------

